# L'idée de la réalité psychique



## Trisia

Bună !

Am o mică problemă: cum aş putea să traduc partea subliniată? (M-am gândit la "Ideea de realitate psihică", dar parcă nu sună chiar bine...). Astept sugestii - sau confirmări 

_L'idée de la réalité psychique, si on lui prêtait l'attention qu'elle mérite, constituerait sans doute la conquête la plus importante de la psychologie moderne.

_Multumesc!


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> Bună !
> 
> Am o mică problemă: cum aş putea să traduc partea subliniată? (M-am gândit la "Ideea de realitate psihică", dar parcă nu sună chiar bine...). Astept sugestii - sau confirmări
> 
> _L'idée de la réalité psychique, si on lui prêtait l'attention qu'elle mérite, constituerait sans doute la conquête la plus importante de la psychologie moderne.
> 
> _Multumesc!



Am întâlnit expresia *realitate psihică *în cărţile de psihanaliză. Pare a fi un termen consacrat. Nu văd de ce nu ar suna bine...


----------



## david_carmen

Trisia said:


> Bună !
> 
> Am o mică problemă: cum aş putea să traduc partea subliniată? (M-am gândit la "Ideea de realitate psihică", dar parcă nu sună chiar bine...). Astept sugestii - sau confirmări
> 
> _L'idée de la réalité psychique, si on lui prêtait l'attention qu'elle mérite, constituerait sans doute la conquête la plus importante de la psychologie moderne._
> 
> Multumesc!


 

Poate ar suna mai bine "Conceptul de realitate psihică".


----------



## Trisia

Conceptul... da, asta era  Multumesc, OldAvatar si david_carmen !


----------

